# BD PROCHOT when plugging in different adapter



## jstuart83 (Dec 29, 2020)

Good evening,
I have a 2020 hp omen 15.  I'm utilizing throttle stop for undervolting.  I noticed that the laptop would discharge the battery while gaming.  i ordered a 330w power supply from hp that I believe fit the last years model and am utilizing an adapter to go from the larger 330w adapter to the smaller plug on the laptop.  When I do this everything is fine until I run ts bench or prime 95, the bd prochot is triggered and  the cpu throttles to 783MHz.  I can of course disable it but it makes me a little nervous.  I have the speed shift set to 0.  If I put it to 128 it will not throw the flag but it also only sits around 40w.  I'm a little dumbfounded why an hp charger of higher wattage would cause this.  So basically adjusting the sst and the tubro current, if I'm remembering correctly,  its either current or power. I can stop the flag from happening.  Am I missing something?  Is the adapter supplying too much power?  One would assume the computer would only use what it needed, or is it not supplying enough quickly enough when its calling for it.


----------



## unclewebb (Dec 29, 2020)

jstuart83 said:


> why an hp charger of higher wattage would cause this


I do not have any HP experience. I know that many Dell laptops can trigger BD PROCHOT throttling when using a charger that the BIOS does not recognize. This can happen even if it is a Dell charger and even if it has a higher power rating. I know to you and I that this makes no sense but companies are just trying to protect their laptops from consumers that plug in any old charger. 

In the Dells, BD PROCHOT will be constantly triggered and the CPU will max out at 798 MHz regardless of load. Your laptop might have other limitations including being forced to the long term 45W TDP limit.


----------



## jstuart83 (Dec 30, 2020)

Yea I'm thinking you are correct sir. I'm not quite sure how the unite knows its not the "factory " adapter but it sure gets pissed with the 330w OMEN power supply connected  All I can come up with is that there is a resistive value that the laptop reads through the charger to identify it.  We use this some times on medical equipment for accessory verification. I've pretty much given up hope on getting it to work without opening it up and taking some readings.  Like I mentioned I could disable the BD PROCHOT and everything was rainbows and sunshine, but doing that makes me extremely nervous.  I get why they do it and I'm not mad at them. Ill order another one from HP as a spare just incase. @unclewebb, I just wanted to thank you as well for all the work you have done.  I absolutely love throttle stop and seem to learn something new every time I use it, also your presents answering questions and helping people on forums is actually mind-blowing.  I don't think I've googled anything that had the words undervolting that your name doesn't come up lol.  Its crazy how many half posts you come across where someone gives some advice and you never find out what happened or no one responds.


----------



## unclewebb (Dec 30, 2020)

jstuart83 said:


> answering questions and helping people on forums is actually mind-blowing


I think a psychiatrist would call it OCD.   
My hobbies keep me out of trouble.


----------

